# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструментальная музыка Лидии Готман

## Композитор

Дождь в Парижском квартале. Музыка к хореографическому танцу. Буду рада Вашим отзывам

----------

lenik (16.08.2016)

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

очень сказочная музыка получилась, так приятно слушать.

----------


## Композитор

Спасибо :-)

----------


## VAD

хм...
достойно!
что за инструменты применяли? в плане VST...

----------


## Композитор

Я не озвучивала проект "Дождь в парижском квартале", поэтому ответить не могу. Писала эту музыку для хореографического танца. Лично мне ближе живые инструменты, но финансово не всегда получается. Вот здесь играла в дуэте (фортепиано и скрипка). Это только фрагмент.

----------


## Композитор

Спасибо...

----------


## ДЕД

> Дождь в Парижском квартале. Музыка к хореографическому танцу. Буду рада Вашим отзывам


С большим удовольствием прослушал работу... Краткость= сестра таланта! Спасибо, Лидия :Thank You2:

----------


## Композитор

Большое спасибо. :-)

----------


## Светлая Лань

Получила огромное удовольствие от прослушивания! Вы - талантище! Браво!

----------


## Композитор

> Получила огромное удовольствие от прослушивания! Вы - талантище! Браво!


Большое спасибо!

----------


## ЕленаНик

легко, изящно, непринуждённо! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## Композитор

> легко, изящно, непринуждённо! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!


И вам спасибо!

----------


## alla-mus

> Дождь в Парижском квартале.


чудесная музыка! Сказочная, загадочная, интригующая! Спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## Композитор

> чудесная музыка! Сказочная, загадочная, интригующая! Спасибо за ваше творчество!


Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Иванов Иван

Браво! В вашей музыке чувствуется шарм Парижа! Но аккордеон всё-таки лучше с французским разливом(мюзет).(ИМХО)

----------


## Композитор

Большое спасибо! Немного не в тему, но для поднятия настроения - новая детская новогодняя песенка

----------

lenik (16.08.2016)

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Большое спасибо! Немного не в тему, но для поднятия настроения - новая детская новогодняя песенка


Чудо - песенка, спасибо!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Я не озвучивала проект "Дождь в парижском квартале", поэтому ответить не могу. Писала эту музыку для хореографического танца. Лично мне ближе живые инструменты, но финансово не всегда получается. Вот здесь играла в дуэте (фортепиано и скрипка). Это только фрагмент.


просто потрясающее соединение

----------


## Композитор

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Aniva

Спасибо, очень понравилась детская музыка.

----------

